
Ask HN: Good place to look at a CRM database schema? - bjw181
Where is a good resource for a standard relational database schema for CRM&#x27;s? For example, software like:<p>www.crexi.com
www.apto.com
======
mtmail
Don't forget to add 'Ask HN:' in front of your questions. That will give you a
bit more exposure (readers).

------
bjw181
Ah forgot the title. Thank you.

